# Response/Update on Swift 630L Faults from Swift



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well it’s almost 4 weeks to the day since I took delivery of my new Swift Sundance 630L with the faults that have been reported in an other thread. I thought it would be good to give a report on the events that have taken place since my fault posting. As you will see if you go into the thread a reply was placed by the Peter Smith MD of the Swift Group advising that he was concerned and looking into the posts concerning the amount of defects and adverse publicity his company were attracting. 

I wrote to Mr. Smith advising him of my disappointment. I have to give credit to Mr. Smith who is currently on holiday. His reply back to me was full of commitment not only to get things corrected with my purchase but with his company in general. He has certainly taken it on the chin and I’m sure there are some serious conversations going to take place in the Swift offices over the next few weeks. I think we need to give credit to Swift and in particular Mr. Smith for standing up publicly and saying that perhaps things are not as they should be with his company. The test will be the reduction of bad posting on places like this over the coming months.

As for my motorhome, it’s to be returned to dealer where it will be taken back to Swifts premises for the defects to be put right. 

I do feel I have been let down by Swift with regard to this purchase. This is my third Swift motorhome. However, I have to say that the approach that Mr. Smith has taken personally has restored my confidence a little in the brand.

I only hope for the sake of the company that Mr. Smith can put his words into action…….time will tell!

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> I only hope for the sake of the company that Mr. Smith can put his words into action…….time will tell!


Hi, Stewart

Fingers crossed for you. It's sad to see a british company suffering all this bad publicity, and I just hope that by drawing customer disatisfaction to their attention, things will improve.

I hope your van comes back fixed 

Gerald


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Stewart hope you get everything sorted and you can start to enjoy your new van. We are due to collect our new Swift in 2 weeks so fingers crossed all will be ok!!!!!!

Bernie :lol: :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I wonder if Auto-trail would be interested in head hunting Mr Smith!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

seamusog said:


> I wonder if Auto-trail would be interested in head hunting Mr Smith!


Gerroff ! He's on our side !

G


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Auto-trail would be interested in head hunting Mr Smith!
> ...


No probs Grizzly,it seems that Swift at least have their caring heads on at last,wonder if A-T will ever get the message,as I sit here compling another list of faults :x :x regards,paddywhack.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift Group*



seamusog said:


> I wonder if Auto-trail would be interested in head hunting Mr Smith!


Hands off - he's staying where he is - whether he likes it or not!

On a serious note, I too must commend Peter for his recent actions via MHF.

My confidence in the product had taken quite a knock, but it is only a few days - about 25 - til my next Swift arrives.

Russell


----------

